# The Cast Away Pirates



## pirate (Oct 28, 2009)

Matey's, 
these are videos of my backyard infested with pirates. They stay out all year long and if weather permits we will showcase them this Halloween.














The videos below were my 2008 contributions.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome, just awesome.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the pirates! Great job!


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

Fantastic displays! Would be cool to have you as a neighbour


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

impressive! love the theme


----------

